# Life In A Square World.



## Meanderer

LIFE IN A SQUARE WORLD!


----------



## Ina

It looks all squared away now, better the poem and pics than us! :wave: :wiggle:


----------



## Ina

Meandered, Awww thanks, now I really feel like an old square!


----------



## RadishRose

Where do you find these things Meanderer? You continually make me laugh!


----------



## Ralphy1

You are a sick bunch.  Maybe there is a forum member who is a therapist that could check in and check you out...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oldman

My favorite square.


----------



## Misty




----------



## Meanderer

HAHA! Very Cool Cube-Bob Snow-Pants!


----------



## Misty

Meanderer said:


> HAHA! Very Cool Cube-Bob Snow-Pants!



:lol:


----------



## Michael.

.



.​


----------



## metasegue

*Ah yes, my long exposure to my grandchildren's favourite cartoon has made me wise:*


----------



## Meanderer

BOO!


----------



## AprilT

metasegue said:


> *Ah yes, my long exposure to my grandchildren's favourite cartoon has made me wise:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10097




I lovvvvvvvvvesssss sponge bob cartoon.  Well in small doses.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jujube

A hillbilly mountaineer sends his son to college.  The boy comes home after graduation and is asked by his father, "Waal, boy, what is it you been learnin' at that flatland collige?"

"Mathemetics, Father," replies the young man.

"Matheematics?  Woo-eee, that sounds fancy!  Speak me some of them mathematics."

"You don't "speak" mathematics, Father", the youth replied condescendingly. "Mathematics is an applied science, not a language."

"If Ah say speak me some of them there matheematics, boy, Ah MEAN for you to do it!  You do it now."

"Very well.  Pi r squared.  There, I've "spoken" you some mathematics."

"Tarnation!  Ah knowed Ah shudn't have wasted mah money sending you off to collige.  You ain't larned nothing!  Four years down in that flatland collige and you come home and try to tell me pie are squared.  Everybody knows pie aren't square!  Pie are ROUND.  CORNBREAD are square!  Damn fool!"


----------



## AZ Jim

You know the square watermelon is actually grown.  Here's how it's done.

http://www.whataboutwatermelon.com/index.php/2009/07/how-and-why-square-watermelons-are-made/


----------



## jujube

Ronco or Popeil had a square egg maker back in the 70's (?).  You boiled an egg, peeled it and dropped it into a small square plastic box.  You then screwed the lid on and it forced the warm egg into a square shape.  When it cooled, you popped it out and voila! you had a square egg.  They touted that the egg slices fit on sandwiches so much better than round slices.   Yep, and all those years you didn't know that you could have been making your boiled egg sandwiches soooo much more attractively.


----------



## Meanderer

A square meal:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

Columbus was wrong!!!


----------



## Meanderer

...flat out, wrong!


----------



## Pappy

How about a game?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

*What would Earth be like to us if it were a cube instead of spherical? Is this even possible?*





"Cross-section of a face: Gravity still points roughly toward the center of the cube-Earth. As a result the water (blue) and air (light blue) flows "downhill" and accumulates at the center of each face. The only land that could be inhabited is the land surounding the sea, where the air meets the ground (green lines). This picture is way out of scale. There is no where near this much air and water on our Earth".


----------



## terry123

oldman said:


> My favorite square.


Mine too!!


----------



## NancyNGA

A square foot of rabbits.  Means good luck.


----------



## Pappy

NancyNGA said:


> A square foot of rabbits.  Means good luck.


I think it means there will be 2 square feet of rabbits soon.


----------



## Meanderer

Switzerland and Vatican City are the only two Countries with square flags.


----------



## Meanderer

[FONT=&quot]Square Off - World’s Smartest Chess Board
[/FONT]


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Square Sweet!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

OUCH!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Gaer

Meanderer:  I clicked on your attachments but they all said "Oops!  We ran into some problems!"  Couldn't access any of them!  That's a shame because I LOVE your threads!  I have to click on your "Viking" thread almost everyday!  and your "railroad" thread.  You're an interesting man!


----------



## RadishRose

don't be "L7" !


----------



## Meanderer

SQUARE-L


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

"My other wheel is round"!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

*Square Crow



*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Shave and a square-cut!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Einstein's timepiece was squared!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## PopsnTuff

Just now seeing this thread and man is it funny......


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Square Deal


----------



## Meanderer

Bum Steer


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## PopsnTuff

Is that Kathy Bates.....such a great actress and lovely woman when speaking from her heart.


----------



## Meanderer

Square rose


----------



## Meanderer

Square of Fire!


----------

